# L215 brings games!!!!!



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

``


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

I've always had games (bought 921 new in Dec 04). Are you getting any new games?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

UH, ohh, I never say them before. I feel pretty stupid...

Jon


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

j5races said:


> UH, ohh, I never say them before. I feel pretty stupid...
> 
> Jon


 Don't feel bad. I noticed the Games and the Weather feature for the first time last night and also thought they were new with 215.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I guess Dish HOME is really out of the question now.


----------

